#ubuntu-leadership 2011-11-14
<YoBoY> good morning
<akgraner> ok who wants to help moderate the leadership mailing list?
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-11-15
<bkerensa> sure
<bkerensa> +1
<akgraner> cool - I'll get you an email then... thanks
<philipballew_> akgraner, I can do it
<philipballew_> also. nice edition of the newsletter
<akgraner> thanks! and thanks for all your help
<akgraner> it's a team effort that is for sure
<valorie> akgraner: I can just add it to my listadmin list
<valorie> <3 listadmin
<valorie> best spamkiller evar
<akgraner> that is a handy tool that's for sure
<philipballew> akgraner, so will i get an email for being a moderator or what?
<akgraner> yep - just working on something else at the moment
<philipballew> no hurry. I am not in a hurry. you should take a break anyway :)
<YoBoY> good morning
<philipballew> good evening YoBoY
<YoBoY> :)
<akgraner> thought I'd share this post  from one of my favorite sites - 12 Most Timeless Principles for Bringing Out the Best in People - http://12most.com/2011/08/22/12-timeless-principles-bringing-people/
<YoBoY> thank you akgraner, great principles :)
<benonsoftware> Hi all
<ashams> hi guys
<ashams> akgraner, hi
<ashams> I can't find the final dates for dev/open week etc...
<akgraner> let me see if jcastro added them to the wiki yet...
<akgraner> ashams, there were some changes made so let me email him and get stuff added to wikis and calendars
<akgraner> I'll cc you :-)
<ashams> \o/
<ashams> Thanks :)
<akgraner> valorie, bkerensa, philipballew moderation email sent and you've all been added as moderators
<akgraner> thanks
<akgraner> ashams, what
<akgraner> crap
<akgraner> ashams, what's your email address?
<ashams> ahmedkhattabshams@gmail.com
<akgraner> thanks!
<ashams> I could barely remember it :)
<ashams> Thank you
<bkerensa> yeah
 * bkerensa is updating his e-mail on listadmin
 * bkerensa is phasing out ubuntu-oregon.org
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> too many e-mail accounts = inefficiency
<valorie> danke schon
<bkerensa> what valorie said :P
<valorie> heh
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-11-16
<akgraner> ashams, email sent to jorge and pleia2 letting them know you are interested in helping with the Ubuntu Weeks - I added my thoughts for now and they may have other stuff they add
<akgraner> thanks for your willingness to help with those events
<akgraner> right now we wait for the dates to be decided and then go from there  - you're already in -backstage so that's the best place to hang out to find out :-)
<ashams> wooohoo
 * akgraner wonders if there was something else I was supposed to do that I have forgotten about ...hmmmm
<ashams> thank you, that very enough
<ashams> I hope I can do what it needs
<akgraner> don't try to do it all at once  :-)  I'll help you where I can so we don't set you up for frustration or failure and it's not overwhelming
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> ashams, I only say that b/c I wanted to do everything at once - not the smartest idea I'd ever had
<ashams> :D
<ashams> yeah, I've started to think that way too
<ashams> and felt afraid
<ashams> be sure that I'll cause you headache whenever I can ;-)
<pleia2> akgraner: pfft, you still do everything at once :)
<pleia2> (at least, an impressive amount of stuff!)
<jrgifford> did I miss something from the mailing list, or am I just slow? :)
<akgraner> pleia2, :-)
 * Cheesehead returns after a very busy two weeks
<Cheesehead> I must try to add my blog to the Planet today
<Cheesehead> Created a hackergotchi of my avatar...
<akgraner> sweet! - Welcome back!
<akgraner> Darkwing, you're up early...or are you signed in by proxy
<akgraner> guess I'll answer my own question if he doesn't respond :-/
<Cheesehead> Finished the bzr commit. I should be on the Planet now.
<Cheesehead> Now to actually write somehting worth reading...
<akgraner> Cheesehead, have fun!
<Cheesehead> akgraner: Thanks. I'll ask here for some eyes to review before I post.
<Cheesehead> But first, time to drive kids to school...
<Cheesehead> Hooray! My ubuntu.com e-mail address works now
 * philipballew_ high fives Cheesehead 
 * Cheesehead hurts his hand
<Cheesehead> I'm in the middle of two blog posts, one about Brainstorm lessons learned after three years, the other an intro to the Online Leadership Tutorial Sessions
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-11-17
<YoBoY> good morning
 * SilverLion waves!
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-11-18
<YoBoY> good morning
<akgraner> ashams, thank you again for bring Ubuntu Community Appreciation Day to the forefront
<ashams> thank you :)
<akgraner> I am looking forward to seeing everyone's posts, tweets, dents, FB's google+'s and more about the community that we all enjoy and are part of
<ashams> I hope so :)
<ashams> Anybody know where to get more info about former contributer, specially dead ones?
<ashams> s/contributer/contributors
<jrgifford> wait, when is the ubuntu community appreciation day? (been too busy to keep up with planet.u.c...)
<jrgifford> isn't it in two days or something?
<akgraner> jrgifford, yep..on Sunday
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UCADay
<jrgifford> akgraner: awesome, thanks.
<jrgifford> i'll schedule a cronjob to make a blog post for me then, since i'll be out of town....
<akgraner> jrgifford, thanks!
<jrgifford> akgraner: :)
<ashams> jrgifford, Thanks
<ashams> anybody want to help with administering facebook page and identi.ca group of UCADay?
<jrgifford> ashams: eek facebook, but it's a worthy cause. i'd be willing to help. what's required?
<ashams> nothing just keep them up to date with some news related to *Community*
<ashams> not technical news, just things related community itself
<ashams> give me your fb profile
<ashams> jrgifford, here the fb profile https://fb.com/UCADay
<jrgifford> ashams: https://www.facebook.com/jrgifford.james - that's me.
<jrgifford> and i liked the page
<ashams> coool
<ashams> one sec
<ashams> jrgifford, it doesn't complete your name
<ashams> one sec I'll try something else
<jrgifford> ashams: i guess i don't exist as far as facebook is concerned... :(
<ashams> nah
<ashams> I need your email address
<ashams> that what's written overhere
<jrgifford> jrgifford.james@gmail.com
<ashams> jrgifford, DONE :D
<ashams> Welcome :)
<ashams> crap
<ashams> captcha
<ashams> i filled about 10 captchas so far
<ashams> I'm trying the audio captcha :D
<ashams> jrgifford, ah, seemed to work finally
<ashams> welcome akgraner ;)
<ashams> jrgifford, had to flip my monitor to see your profile pic :P
<jrgifford> ashams: lol, its supposed to be like that... :P
<ashams> :D
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-11-19
<glitchd> anyone know of a way of setting my password to a shortcut key sequence so i dont have to manually enter it?
<glitchd> anyone awake??
<valorie> glitchd: where?
<Cheesehead> Anyone live today? I need feedback on a blog post before I commit: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/743509/
<Cheesehead> Hard to type with this new dog demanding attention all day, but I managed...
<akgraner> Cheesehead, :-)
<akgraner> Nice way to say thanks there
<Cheesehead> akgraner: Thanks
<akgraner> Cheesehead, thanks for doing all the brainstorm stuff...I know I tried for a while with a mentor to be an idea reviewer - that didn't go so well then, and now i just don't have time...but I can tell you I sincerely appreciate everything you all do!!!
<akgraner> anyone who thinks it's a cakewalk to be a brainstorm moderator or idea reviewer should try it sometime...:-)
<Cheesehead> akgraner, thanks for keeping us all informed about what's going on. Quite a vital role!
 * Cheesehead commit his first blog post to the Planet
<akgraner> that's the beauty of community  - it takes u and i  CommUnIty :-)
<akgraner> Cheesehead,  --Congrats on your 1st post!
<Cheesehead> akgraner: Thanks. Next up, tomorrow, is getting the IRC sessions moving
<Cheesehead> I'm already delayed a week by work (last week quite busy)
<akgraner> Yeah - I'm trying to get all the priority Ubuntu Stuff done today and tomorrow - next week is going to be nuts for me
<akgraner> s/the/my
<akgraner> Cheesehead, all I can do for the IRC Sessions is: help review the sessions (if necessary) and help promote them - wish I could do more but...
<Cheesehead> akgraner: Helping to promote is all I really need. That's the part I'm awful at.
<Cheesehead> I just need to finalize the schedule, and shout "go!", and the first three months should be pretty smooth.
<akgraner> hehe  - no worries when you get it organized and a various points in the process let me know I'll help ya keep the community informed then
<Cheesehead> The follow-up afet "go!" is what I'm good at.
 * Cheesehead moves the dog out of the way
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-11-20
<bkerensa> Happy UCADay akgraner, Dakrwing, pleia2, valorie, YoBoY :)
<valorie> thanks, bkerensa!
<YoBoY> merci bkerensa and great UCADay to you too and to everyone here :)
<valorie> I'm happy each person who is here in this channel, is here in this channel, and on this team!
<valorie> I've been slacking, but Google CodeIn opens to students on Monday, so by Tuesday or so life should slow down a bit
<valorie> going to visit my dad every other day is rather time-consuming as well!
#ubuntu-leadership 2012-11-16
<ashams> bkerensa, ding
#ubuntu-leadership 2012-11-18
<ashams> akgraner, I need to create a video for the Appreciation day, but I don't know how
<ashams> I have the idea, I think it can work
<ashams> so, if you know any one can help please contact me ashams AT u.c
<akgraner> ashams, sure - I can't help today but I can ping you tomorrow or maybe after 10pm my time tonight
